# Senstive subject..!



## ziggichick (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

I'm having an issue with piles...   
I'm rather pre-disposed to constipation anyway (even though I usually excersize, eat fruit, veg, fiber and drink loads of water).  So it's no surprise that I'm suffering already in my pregnancy.  I spoke to my gp last week and she's given me lactulose which I can take without worry over the pg, but the problem is that although I haven't actually been constipated for a few days now, I do have a very sore and itchy derrier   .

I've been on Google because I don't want to bother my midwife / gp again as I seem to have already had no end of little problems and I'm only 11 weeks!!  I found a site that says Anusol can be used when pregnant.  Do you think it's safe enough for me to just get some of the cream and apply it externally.  I'm thinking that if I can treat the itching locally and avoid the constipation in the future I may be ok....

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi ziggi,

Sorry to hear about the piles  A common problem in pregnancy unforutnately. The lactulose will help to keep you regular and you can use Anusol cream externally if you need to for the pain and discomfort.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## ziggichick (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Maz.  Seems to be a bit better a the moment, but it's good to know if it flares up again I can use the Anusol if I need it.


----------

